# Mom's gone



## Dawgluver

My mom passed away this afternoon.  A friend found her on the floor, called the ambulance, and she died in the hospital.  

It hasn't really hit me yet, I'm still in shock.  Lots of phone calls, texts, and emails going on...

I miss her.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, DL, I'm so sorry to hear this. Was she ill? {{{{{hugs to DL}}}}}


----------



## Kayelle

((((DL)))))  I'm just so sorry to hear this terrible news. Yes you are in shock right now with much to do. Above all, be good and gentle with yourself and we are here for you whenever you want to talk about it. I remember thinking when my mom died many years ago, that I lost the first person who ever loved me. Gentle hugs to you my friend.


----------



## jabbur

My mom passed away nearly 10 years ago.  It still hurts.  I can vividly recall getting the phone call from Dad.  My heart goes out to you DL.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## pacanis

So sorry to hear this. It's never easy, even when it's expected. Let alone your situation.
My thoughts are with you, Dawg.


----------



## Barbara L

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you and your family. When my mom died 12 years ago, it was much the same. I'm sure you feel very numb today, and you will for awhile. Hold on to your good memories. It may not seem like it now, but things will get better.


----------



## Katie H

I'm so sorry, dawg.  Take care of yourself and try to get some rest.  Sending positive, calming thoughts your way.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm so sorry, DL. My own mom passed away under much the same circumstances so I can relate somewhat. I think the hardest part for me was missing out on saying goodbye.

You have my deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## jennyema

[[[[[[[[[[[[DAWG]]]]]]]]]]]]

I am so very sorry .....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawg, I am so sorry, my good thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## Andy M.

I am very sorry for your loss.  You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## CWS4322

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}. I so liked your stories about your mom.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys.  We had the best phone visit the other night.  She was a very classy lady.  She also would get really mad at me when I would call the neighbors to check on her when her phone didn't work for a few days   And when the neighbors couldn't get in, we'd call the cop to check on her, then she'd REALLY get mad!    She refused to use the cellphone I got her, wouldn't even think of getting a Lifeline subscription.  Stubborn, independant, and difficult, though when we had it set up to go to respite living a short distance away from BB, to our surprise, she was looking forward to it.  Sadly, she was never able to meet her new grandson.


----------



## bakechef

I'm so so sorry.  This has been a hard week for people that I care about.


----------



## Kylie1969

DL, I am so saddened to hear this, I am ever so sorry for the loss of your lovely mum, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## buckytom

i'm terribly sorry, dawg. my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh DL I am so very sorry to hear about you Mom. 

We are keeping you in our prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Somebunny

I'm so sorry DL, this is sad news.   Please take care of yourself.  I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so sorry, DL.  Hang in there!  {{{{{{{{{{{{Dawgluver}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Snip 13

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dawg,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It's always a hard thing to have to endure. My heart just goes out to you. Please take care of yourself. We love ya!

Munky.


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. She sounds like a great and feisty lady who will be sorely missed. Sending you virtual hugs and an ear to listen to all your great stories about her when you're ready to share them again. The next little while is going to be a whirlwind, so try to find some time to sit down and look after YOU too.


----------



## vitauta

oh dawg, so very sorry to hear this sad news of your mom's passing.  from your lively stories about her, we can see glimpses of her in you.  hugs to you and yours.(sigh)


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks to all my DC family for the positive thoughts and prayers.  You give me strength and energy to tackle this.


----------



## CharlieD

I am so sorry to hear that. My thougts and prayers going to you.


----------



## babetoo

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks to all my DC family for the positive thoughts and prayers.  You give me strength and energy to tackle this.



add me to the list. hard to handle, even if she was an elder. think of the many good memories. that helped me when  mom and then my dad died.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Dawg. I'm so sorry to read this. How the heck did I miss this thread yesterday?


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) Dawg. I'm so sorry to read this. How the heck did I miss this thread yesterday?



Me, too, Dawglover. Wishing you strength and peace.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope you are feeling a bit better everyday DL xxx


----------



## vitauta

hello dawg.  where are you now, are you back home?  i'm thinking often of you, and hoping being with family has been somehow helpful...having a loving beagle and husband must be some comfort, too.


----------



## Kathleen

It's so difficult to lose your mother.    Just thinking of you and your family, and hoping you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks so much, guys.  We're home now.  There's so much to do still, I could have spent a lot more time getting things in order, but life needs to go on.  It will be nice to sleep in our own bed again.  Beagle is a wonderful travel dog, her little human cousin wanted to trade us her baby brother for the dog.....


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks so much, guys.  We're home now.  There's so much to do still, I could have spent a lot more time getting things in order, but life needs to go on.  It will be nice to sleep in our own bed again.  Beagle is a wonderful travel dog, her little human cousin wanted to trade us her baby brother for the dog.....




you are so awesome, dawg!  who else but you could switch the dial like that and gift us all with the biggest smile of the day!  childhood bartering, for realz.-- so innocently diabolical....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks so much, guys.  We're home now.  There's so much to do still, I could have spent a lot more time getting things in order, but life needs to go on.  It will be nice to sleep in our own bed again.  Beagle is a wonderful travel dog, her little human cousin wanted to trade us her baby brother for the dog.....



LOL!  I remember trying to send my brother back.  We did try while he was still little and cute.   But, he's still up for grabs.

Glad your trip was safe and you are home.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks so much, guys.  We're home now.  There's so much to do still, I could have spent a lot more time getting things in order, but life needs to go on.  It will be nice to sleep in our own bed again.  Beagle is a wonderful travel dog, her little human cousin wanted to trade us her baby brother for the dog.....


For a kid that would be quite a coup.


----------



## Dawgluver

LOL!  Niece did tell us he needs to be nursed....


----------



## Merlot

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  Big hugs from WV.


----------



## CWS4322

DL--as I've been dealing with my mom's dementia (I'm losing her slowly), one of the things that has brought me comfort is the letters from friends when I was an exchange student. One friend wrote how she ran into my mom on the street and they were talking about me--her words (my friend's) were  that "your mom's eyes lit up like diamonds when she talked about you--she loves you so much, you are so lucky." That letter is one I treasure. Treasure the memories of the good times, the funny times, and hopefully, your friends will share their memories of your mom with you that you can hold to your heart. There is no other person in the world who can take the place of one's mom. Always hold the positive memories close--if you were to put those memories on video tapes/DVDs, there would be a whole lot more of those tapes than any bad memories. Play those happy memory DVDs/tapes over and over again, and if a negative tape starts to play, play one of those happy memory DVDs to chase away the negative tape. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Dawgluver

You are all the best!    Thank you all for the kind thoughts and words of wisdom.

CWS,  it is so hard to see a strong woman go downhill.  Hugs to you.

Am still working on the obit and memorial, along with sorting out several lifetimes of stuff that we brought back.  I am so glad we didn't have a service yet, there was a major blizzard on the day my sister wanted it, and it would have been rushed.  We will postpone it for a time the other out of town friends and relatives can make it.   Mom was cremated, so there is no rush.  She'll keep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Spring is a good time.  Better weather and easier with kids out of school.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You are all the best!    Thank you all for the kind thoughts and words of wisdom.
> 
> CWS,  it is so hard to see a strong woman go downhill.  Hugs to you.
> 
> Am still working on the obit and memorial, along with sorting out several lifetimes of stuff that we brought back.  I am so glad we didn't have a service yet, there was a major blizzard on the day my sister wanted it, and it would have been rushed.  We will postpone it for a time the other out of town friends and relatives can make it.   Mom was cremated, so there is no rush.  She'll keep.


When we had my mother's memorial we got a DVD made by the funeral home. We assembled a bunch of pix of my mum, in chronological order, so they told the story of her life. Then we chose some music that she liked (some of it was Danish). They put together a lovely slide show with captions for various "segments"/events. We threw in some place pix that we found on the web: Copenhagen, the Statue of Liberty for the end of their ocean crossing, a photo they had of the L.A. City Hall. I really like that DVD and watch it every now and again. You should think about doing something like that. If you don't make it too long, and included friends and family in the pix, people will probably enjoy watching it at the memorial.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> When we had my mother's memorial we got a DVD made by the funeral home. We assembled a bunch of pix of my mum, in chronological order, so they told the story of her life. Then we chose some music that she liked (some of it was Danish). They put together a lovely slide show with captions for various "segments"/events. We threw in some place pix that we found on the web: Copenhagen, the Statue of Liberty for the end of their ocean crossing, a photo they had of the L.A. City Hall. I really like that DVD and watch it every now and again. You should think about doing something like that. If you don't make it too long, and included friends and family in the pix, people will probably enjoy watching it at the memorial.



That sounds lovely, Taxy, and a great idea.  Mom had everything scripted out, and she wants a bag piper.  A live one.  They're hard to come by.  I had ordered some bag pipe CD's, according to Mom they were not acceptable.    I have corresponded with a piper, but there would have been no way to get him there in the midst of a blizzard on Saturday.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Spring is a good time.  Better weather and easier with kids out of school.



I agree.  I pulled the executor's rank and insisted.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dawgluver said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon.  A friend found her on the floor, called the ambulance, and she died in the hospital.
> 
> It hasn't really hit me yet, I'm still in shock.  Lots of phone calls, texts, and emails going on...
> 
> I miss her.



I just saw this.  I too have lost parents, all three of mine.  I now what it feels like.  But I promise, you will get to see them again.  I firmly believe this.  A part of them is in you, and so lives on in this world as well.  I know you are strong.  And I hope the sorrow passes quickly, and is replaced with the joyful knowledge that she is truly in a better place.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I just saw this.  I too have lost parents, all three of mine.  I now what it feels like.  But I promise, you will get to see them again.  I firmly believe this.  A part of them is in you, and so lives on in this world as well.  I know you are strong.  And I hope the sorrow passes quickly, and is replaced with the joyful knowledge that she is truly in a better place.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief.  I know she's in a better place now, no more pain or sickness.  I just hope she approves of the piper I hire....


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am so sorry for the loss of your mom, may time ease the pain that no words can. JoAnn


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your mom, may time ease the pain that no words can. JoAnn



Thank you, JoAnn.  I really appreciate all the kind thoughts and words of comfort from our wonderful DC family!


----------



## Kylie1969

DL, hope you are feeling a bit better as each day passes xx


----------



## Dawgluver

An update.  We are not planting Mom, she will be sprinkled.  Sibs disagreed with the digging up and displacement of Mom's dad in order to place her cremains in with him.  And they didn't like the date I chose for the ceremony.  So we will all head to the little island where we spent our summers, and Mom will become fish food.  Maybe off the end of the dock.  Works for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> An update.  We are not planting Mom, she will be sprinkled.  Sibs disagreed with the digging up and displacement of Mom's dad in order to place her cremains in with him.  And they didn't like the date I chose for the ceremony.  So we will all head to the little island where we spent our summers, and Mom will become fish food.  Maybe off the end of the dock.  Works for me.



Glad things are getting settled.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glad things are getting settled.



Thanks PF.  I still want to drive her convertible in the parade in our little town and fling handfuls of Mom at the crowd.

Bad idea of course.  And if you dump some cremains at a gravesite in Canada, it's considered littering.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PF.  I still want to drive her convertible in the parade in our little town and fling handfuls of Mom at the crowd.
> 
> Bad idea of course.  And if you dump some cremains at a gravesite in Canada, it's considered littering.



Then it sounds like you shouldn't dump cremains in Canada graveyards...Dad once told me he wanted to be put bit by bit into public ashtrays, he has since changed his mind.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Hi;  I'm sorry for your loss, as I have experienced that same loss with my own mother, father, and stepfather.  I know how hard it is, even with strong faith.  I watched each of them pass, and it was painful.  But something that struck me, that didn't seem to be experienced by anyone else, that at the instant they passed from this life, the body, at least to me, became litteraly, an empty vessel.  I knew that they were no longer inhabiting the physical body, but rather, left for another place, a place that I can't yet go to.  And I also knew that I would be able to go there, and see them again, one day in the future.  It wasn't a belief for me, but an observation about what happened at that direct instant.

My Dad wanted his ashes sprinkled into one of his favorite fishing streams, out in the middle of nowhere, and we did that.  For my sister's sake, some were placed in an urn and into a cemetery, but only for her sake.  The body, or what happened to it was unimportant to me, except to honor my Dad's wishes, because, he will get a new one.

I know I'm spouting beliefs that many don't adhere to.  But for me, this makes life and death make so much more sense, and easier to understand and live with.

I truly hope that you have something too, that makes it all make sense and worthwhile to you.

We may not live next to each other, but here on DC, we are a real community, almost a family.  And I care about you.  my prayers are with you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Chief, thank you so much for your beautiful words.  Mom has been reduced to a portable box of ashes, and those will be deposited in the place she loved so much.  I'm a bit of a class clown/joker as a few of us are here, and sometimes that's how we cope. It is, and has been a very tough time.  I so appreciate your wisdom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Chief, thank you so much for your beautiful words.  Mom has been reduced to a portable box of ashes, and those will be deposited in the place she loved so much.  I'm a bit of a class clown/joker as a few of us are here, and sometimes that's how we cope. It is, and has been a very tough time.  I so appreciate your wisdom.



Coping is different for all of us, I think we share the same mechanism.  Hugs and you know I wish you the best.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Coping is different for all of us, I think we share the same mechanism.  Hugs and you know I wish you the best.



Thanks so much, PF!


----------



## kadesma

Sweetie know how much we all love and care for you. You will be in our hearts and thoughts evermore. Do what's best for YOU never mind what others think. Your mom and family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care, know your loved.
ma


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:


> Sweetie know how much we all love and care for you. You will be in our hearts and thoughts evermore. Do what's best for YOU never mind what others think. Your mom and family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care, know your loved.
> ma



Thanks Ma!  I pulled rank, and now think I've got it covered.

I have new names for the sibs.  Don't ask what they are....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> .....I'm a bit of a class clown/joker as a few of us are here, and sometimes that's how we cope. It is, and has been a very tough time.  I so appreciate your wisdom.



((hugs))  Give it time Dawg.  Even if it never gets easier for you, you'll adjust to the change.  Sometimes approaching grief with humor is best for your heart.  My Mom missed my Dad so badly during her 8 years of widowhood.  She had medical issues to begin with, but just didn't care after he died.  I had my time to say goodbye all those years and spent good times with her.  Once she passed on I was happy for her that she was back with Dad where she wanted to be.  My Aunt-in-Law just couldn't understand how I could act so lighthearted at my Mom's wake, but it's how I coped too.  Don't let others judge you for what works for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> ((hugs))  Give it time Dawg.  Even if it never gets easier for you, you'll adjust to the change.  Sometimes approaching grief with humor is best for your heart.  My Mom missed my Dad so badly during her 8 years of widowhood.  She had medical issues to begin with, but just didn't care after he died.  I had my time to say goodbye all those years and spent good times with her.  Once she passed on I was happy for her that she was back with Dad where she wanted to be.  My Aunt-in-Law just couldn't understand how I could act so lighthearted at my Mom's wake, but it's how I coped too.  Don't let others judge you for what works for you.



Aww, thanks CG!  We're closing in on sprinkling time.


----------

